# BB30 single speed options?



## chasebobcat (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in love with the new Flash Carbon 29er, but I don't want the gears. What options are out there for EBB in BB30? I'd like to buy the complete bike then swap the parts I don't need. Buying the frame and lefty by themselves is already approaching full bike cost.

Thanks.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Form Cycles is making a Ti frame with BB30 bottom bracket and oversize headtube... the frames are works of art and ride really nice... not carbon, but SS and BB30!

www.formcycles.com


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

Are there ay BB30 single speed cranks out?


----------



## MarkJ70 (May 31, 2006)

If I understand the original question, it is not about an bb30 ss crank, but rather about an ebb that fits inside of the bb30 frame - a way to tension the chain on a non single-speed specific bb30 frame, such as the carbon Flash. I assume that if such a thing existed, you could use a standard bb/ss crank with it. I don't have any info on that, but I would be interested to know if such a thing is possible.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Any news about the bb30 setup? Has anyone built a single speed bike specifically with bb30 bottom bracket shell?


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

When the Flash 29er carbon was first announced I spoke to C'dale about running it rigid and single speed.

Their reply: Never tested for the additional force of rigid and SS only and they couldn't warranty any frame run this way because it had never been tested to withstand the torque of SS riding or the stress of no suspension.

Not saying it cannot be done but you'll need a good relationship with your LBS if you decide to do it.  

I also asked them if they had plans to develop the carbon Flash as a SS..they said "No".


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

This one is easy!
1. Build a new rear wheel with a White Industries eccentric hub.
2. Replace front chainrings with one single speed specific chainring.
3. Remove derailleurs and shifters - sell on Ebay.

As far as driver bob's comments abourt Cannondale not honoring the warranty, I think the rigid fork is the thing that worries them, not running a single gear. Single speeding in itself should not cause any problems and the original post implied using the Lefty fork and not running a rigid fork.


----------



## chasebobcat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sweet....I didn't know such hub existed.....


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

one of the local teams is running an EBB30, it is custom machined by one of the guys on the team. not sure if they are willing to share them but they have been running them for the whole CX season on C-dales cross bikes and a Spec Tricross with BB30


----------



## Yanner (Dec 20, 2006)

scooter916 said:


> one of the local teams is running an EBB30, it is custom machined by one of the guys on the team. not sure if they are willing to share them but they have been running them for the whole CX season on C-dales cross bikes and a Spec Tricross with BB30


Very interesting! Would like to know more if possible!


----------



## captain-beer (Dec 31, 2008)

Information can be found at : http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406

im currently building a carbon mtb that is BB30 and will feature the stated eccentric. Pics will be posted there after.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know if the teambeer insert will work with a carbon Flash.

From what I understand the bearing retainer "circlips" cannot be removed from the carbon frame and I don't know if the TB insert bolts will clear the lip.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

MarkJ70 said:


> If I understand the original question, it is not about an bb30 ss crank, but rather about an ebb that fits inside of the bb30 frame - a way to tension the chain on a non single-speed specific bb30 frame, such as the carbon Flash. I assume that if such a thing existed, you could use a standard bb/ss crank with it. I don't have any info on that, but I would be interested to know if such a thing is possible.


Looks like Phil Wood just came out with one. And no I don't work for them and I haven't used one (yet?).

http://www.philwood.com/products/bbpages/eccentric.php

"Our HL30 eccentric also provides 1/4" of eccentricity. The inner diameter of the HL30 shell is 47mm - slightly larger than our half-link eccentric. It is produced in both 68 and 73mm widths. The HL30 provides more versatility than the other eccentrics. In addition to the standard functions of an eccentric, it will accept bearings for BB30 cranks. These press fit bearings have a dynamic basic load rating of over 50% greater than the standard BB30 bearings used today. (Note that when using the bearings for the BB30 cranks, the bottom bracket no longer functions as an eccentric and may require a chain tensioner.)"


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

captain-beer said:


> Information can be found at : http://teambeer.info/?page_id=406
> 
> im currently building a carbon mtb that is BB30 and will feature the stated eccentric. Pics will be posted there after.


Would the EBB30 work in an Air9 Carbon? I've been dreaming of how awesome that'd be.


----------



## captain-beer (Dec 31, 2008)

Andrea138 said:


> Would the EBB30 work in an Air9 Carbon? I've been dreaming of how awesome that'd be.


I believe the Air9 Carbon is designed for the Niner BioCentric. The shell has a 55mm inner diameter. The EBB30 is for 42mm inner diameter shells that follow the BB30 standard.


----------



## biorunner (Jan 10, 2010)

Ventana's 29er single speed El Comandante has a tension adjustment at the rear dropouts. Originally meant for installing belt drive. Anyway EBB not required. For an extra $200 ish they will put a PF30 shell on it so you could run BB30 cranks with the right Bottom Bracket. Just the idea I thought of when I read this thread. I bet it would work though.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

driver bob said:


> When the Flash 29er carbon was first announced I spoke to C'dale about running it rigid and single speed.
> 
> Their reply: Never tested for the additional force of rigid and SS only and they couldn't warranty any frame run this way because it had never been tested to withstand the torque of SS riding or the stress of no suspension.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post but this sounds ridiculous. What Cannondale is essentially saying is that the bike was only tested for riders that maintain a high cadence, it would not be able to withstand the forces of a heavy dude that likes to put it in the big ring and grind it out.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Also go Problem Solvers. They have a BB30 eccentric bottom bracket adapter. Probably cheap.


----------



## jdinsj (Jan 10, 2008)

erichwic said:


> Also go to Problem Solvers - Practical Solutions For Everyday Living. They have a BB30 eccentric bottom bracket adapter. Probably cheap.


Might want to re-check that link.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

The BB30 bearings maybe stronger for more loading but just remember, the bearing placement in the BB shell is narrower than the typical old school out board bearings.

This means that more force is put on the BB30 bearings during a crank revolution due to an increase moment arm force. 

Engineering 102 will tell you that the moment arm principle will come into play here. 

Know if someone would come out with a typical english thread BB 68/73 using the bb30 bearing you'd have something to be excited about.

Mojo


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

mojo man said:


> know if someone would come out with a typical english thread bb 68/73 using the bb30 bearing you'd have something to be excited about.
> 
> Mojo


e13


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

The Raleigh Furley has a BB30. Actually, you probably couldn't build anything as nice for the money.


----------



## Stubbie (Aug 31, 2009)

*Carefull with these on carbon!*

Stubbie here. Long time listener. First time caller.
Soooo, I bought one of these critters (BB 46 Eccentric) in hopes of converting my 2011 carbon Specialized Stumpjumper into a one speed because&#8230; come on&#8230; how sick would that bike be! 
Anyhoo, after getting through most of the installation process it was clear that my hopes of a conversion were being crushed - just like the BB shell on my frame! 
I'll explain. Even though the BB shell _looks_ super bomber on the frame of my bike I'll assure you that its ability to handle any significant inward pressure (such as that's required for keeping the BB46 from rotating under chain tension) is very inadequate.
I was watching the BB shell of the frame closely as I started tightening bolts and before I had the bolts at half of the recommended tightness (rec torque is 15-18Nm) I could see that the frame material around the eccentric cups/bb area were being compressed inwards and actually deforming the frame slightly!
Knowing better, I immediately stopped and pondered my situation. I had carbon prep on the eccentric and it was clear that the bolts were as tight as I was willing to get them so my situation was probably as good as it were going to get. Even though I knew the outcome was meager, I took it for a quick test spin up the road and sure enough, I lost some tension in the chain. No go. The bike currently hangs in my garage awaiting a rebuild with its original bb30 pressfit cups. Fortunately for me, I caught things early and didn't destroy my frame! 
With an aluminum or steel frame (or possibly a more "robust" carbon frame) this adaptor would work amazingly well. 
That being said, mine is for sale. Wish it weren't.


----------



## red5jedi (Feb 22, 2006)

Stubbie said:


> Stubbie here. Long time listener. First time caller.
> Soooo, I bought one of these critters (BB 46 Eccentric).


 The Stumpjumper is a BB91 (I have a carbon Expert) and they don't make a EBB. Same as a BB30, just wider. So you have no room for the bearings to be outside the BB shell. I wish they made one that could work on our frames but as far as I know they don't.


----------



## 2silent (Dec 19, 2008)

can someone confirm that road and mountain BB30 is interchangeable?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry for being late to the party but a guy posted up his Chinese carbon frame build up not too long ago on both the SS forum and the 29er section. It's a sweet build and the frame is a BB30. The frame is designed to be run with gears but he made it an SS. I think the frame sells for around $400 and shipping is right around $80 or so.

None the less, a company makes an EBB and I think someone mentioned it above but here is a link of where you can order it. Products Page « BEER Components They also come in a couple different colors if that makes you happy.

With that said, I am pretty sure you have to run a 24mm spindle/axle crank with it. But this does give you alot more crank options to choose from since the 24mm is pretty much the norm our there.

With the option to run this EBB, you can pretty much get any BB30 designed frame and make it a SS!!!

Good luck!

Here's a pic of the guys bike so you don't have to go searching:


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

BUMP!!! What advancements (additional options) have been made in the last 4 years?


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

"Search" is your friend....

SPP


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Or establishing dialogue with other enthusiasts who may have real world application & are excited for the upcoming season ain't a bad option either.


SlowPokePete said:


> "Search" is your friend....
> 
> SPP


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Clobber said:


> Or establishing dialogue with other enthusiasts who may have real world application & are excited for the upcoming season ain't a bad option either.


I agree, but it is also dependent on people's willingness to re-type all of what they said not so long ago :madman:

I am running a XTR960 crankset with SRAM adaptor on my RaijinSS with no issues.

SPP


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

I did search & it came up with this outdated forum. No worries... thanks!


----------

